# Anyone in PA/MD breed rabbits ?



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I am curious for two reasons ... 1. I'm looking for some Flemish Giants, and some English Lops
2. I'm really getting into this "bunny stuff" and am working on getting some pedigreed rabbits and getting into breeding and some showing.

So far I am getting English Angoras, Flemish Giants & hopefully English Lops.
I have an English Angora on hold already .. it will be comming home in November
And I might have another English Angora and a Flemish Giant on hold.
I did some logo work for this lady who breeds/shows them, and that $$ has went towards the bunnies. (which is why now I need to get some rabbit houses, etc. made - although I DO have hutches,crates, etc. if I don't get the houses done)
They're on my website http://juliesgiants.tripod.com

So now I'm looking for some breeders, because if it doesn't work out for me to get the flemish giant, and the english angora from this lady, then I need to find another breeder, or wait until other litters from her. She's in WV ... I'm in the "tristate area" in Southern PA ... near Cumberland MD, East Northern Ohio, Keyser's Ridge WV, etc.

I am finding that the English lops are ESPECIALLY hard to find ! But anyway, any breeders out there ? I'm looking for breeders that I might be able to buy from, as well as obtain advice/info from.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't mean to get off topic here Julie (and if it is too off topic just let me know and I will jus start a new thread :wink: ), but I have been considering getting back into rabbits for sometime now (raised them when I was a kid for a little while), and I was wandering what your favorite breed is and why? I think that is why I have been holding off... I have been trying to read up on different breeds and such but just haven't come to a decision :shrug:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm the same way - I had rabbits when I was a kid, and ever since I "grew up" and got married ... I haven't had any. Now I'm getting back into them. I didn't breed before though (or atleast not purposely) so I've been doing alot of research and learning about that. I plan to show and breed.

My FAVORITE breeds (after researching all the breeds) are :
Flemish Giant, English Lop, French Lop, And English Angora (not necessarily in that precise order)
I love the Flemish Giant because (obviously) their size.
I love the English Lop because (obviously) their big ears (so unique !)
I love the French Lop because of it's ears & size
and I love the English Angora because of their puffiness (although they need brushed/groomed)

I am getting into the Flemish Giant, English Angora, and hopefully the English Lop.
I have an English Angora baby on hold now (see my website and go to the English Angora page - http://juliesgiants.tripod.com ) Her name is Peppermint 
And I have a "chance" at a broken chocolate English Angora, and Blue Flemish Giant baby as well, but not certain yet if I can buy them or not.
They're all registered/pedigreed and show quality. Well, the broken chocolate is a "blemish" in the English Angora Breed ... so I'm not sure how "showable" it will be, but I LOVE the brokens !!

Anyway, I'm really getting addicted to the bunny thing! I'm an "all around" animal lover ... I love my goats, and I love all my other animals, and there's still always room for more  hahaha !

I really wish I could find some local breeders ! I found some breeders of the Flemish Giants, but the breeders in my area breed non registered buns, I want registered. So the breeder I found is in Southern WV ... WV isn't far from me, but the place that SHe is in in WV IS ... she's like 3 hours from me. But we're working it out ... my Dad works in WV, not TO far from her, so I'm gonna see if he'll pick up my bunnies. 
But I STILL need to find an English Lop breeder ... I don't know WHERE to get them from.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i raise bunnies and the friend whose house i keep the goats at is major into bunnies. she isa registrar and both her parents are judges

but were in socal.. i love tans. best rabbits ever. end story

then its rhinelanders and spots..

did mini rex fr a few years.. got sick of them real fast.. but if you need any assistance, i check this thing like a bajillion times a day


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome !!! I'll be sure to ask you questions  I also am a member of a rabbit forum, so I do go there alot to 

btw ... what's tans ??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

go to arba.net and go to the breeds page and look at tans


also heres a few pics of some of my old tans. i only have one now


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:drool: I love his color! I have only had rabbits as pets when I was little. None of them were that color!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

their color is amazing, they come in four colors
black, blue chocolate and lilac.

i had one chocolate.and he was soo hard to get legs on since his color would get horrible, so when i get back in after college i'm only raising blacks, i may get a blue or two to try and get darker color on them , but blacks are soo flashy


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I am starting on Californians. I really love them, what is the main use for tans?, I like them.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

fur. their coat never loses the luster


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an Uncle that's been breeding rabbits for as long as I can remember. He lives in Indiana though. 

My favorite breeds are: Jersey Woolies and New Zealand Reds...

I've never had a Jersey Wooly--I just like the way they look...but the Reds were the nicest rabbits ever! One of my Reds was so tame that I would put clothes on him and lay him in my baby doll cradle...lol...he would just lie there on his back and let me rock him...sometimes he would fall asleep!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Are any of those Minis? I had thought about doing one of the Mini breeds... maybe a Mini Lop :shrug: (because I LOVE the ears and would prefer the smaller breeds to the larger ones I think). I had thought that if I could find any breeders around here that I might get a few to tide me over until I rebuild my goat herd next Spring. Still doing some research though....


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

HollowbeadRanch--Jersey Woolies are a small breed...and super adorable...of course, so are mini-lops...I would go to the ARBA website and look at some of the breeds--there are tons!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

The English Angora's aren't real big either. They're not TINY, but not large either.

Keep in mind though .. with any long hair breed you will need to brush them regularly.

Netherland Dwarf bunnies are small, but I've heard that they're not very affectionate usually. 
Hotot is a smaller breed to ... I love their small ears 

Search bunny breeds, there's all kinds.

Also ... there's a GREAT ... VERY ACTIVE rabbit forum. If you're interested, let me know and I'll get you the address to it. I'm a member there - that's where I've been doing most of my learning. That and research. Plus I had rabbits when I was young.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure Julie, I would LOVE to have that link! I am all for learning new things :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mini lops are huge! they weigh like 8 lbs average.

holland lops are like 3 pounds


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here's descriptive lists of breeds (in text) :*

http://petcaretips.net/breeds-of-rabbits.html

http://www.pet-rabbit-care-information. ... -breed.htm

*With Pictures :*

http://www.arba.net/Breeds.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/1451/breeds2.html

http://www.rabbitandcavydirectory.com/R ... y_Menu.htm


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well guess what ... sounds like I'm getting a "Giant Chinchilla" bunny tomorrow 

I wanted a flemish giant, but have had a hard time getting one - for various reasons. So I found this breeder who's local that sells show quality, pedigreed Giant Chinchillas. He has 2 litters available right now. So in the morning I'm going there to pick my baby bunny out


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Julie :stars: We will require TONS of pics!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha chins are cool. we had a standard doe once and she would have 10-12 babies at a time and keep them all no problem!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

XD Always nice that more people are getting into rabbits.

I mainly raise Mini Lops, Satins and Rexes, but we have a couple New Zealands, dwarf Dutch, Hotots, and mini rexes, but I've only shown Mini Lops. Around here in MN there are quite a few rabbit breeders, at 4-h this year they had over 200 rabbits there. 
My ex and her dad and grandpa have over 200 rabbits, but they basically own New Zealands for meat, and a couple of Netherland Dwarfs. 

hope you find what you're looking for Julie! Rabbit shows are always a great place to find breeders.


----------

